# Como eliminar virus USB que oculta y crea accesos directos¡¡



## El_Mago_ (Ago 1, 2011)

*Como eliminar virus USB que oculta y crea accesos directos¡¡*

Hay virus que nuestro antivirus no detecta pero causan estragos en nuestros dispositivos tales como ocultar los archivos, cambiarles el nombre, desaparecerlos, crear accesos directos etc, si este es tu caso entonces lee:
Lo 1ro que haremos sera abrir el cmd:

*Incio>Ejecutar>cmd.exe*

2. Escribimos la letra de la memoria USB o disco que este infectado Y DAMOS ENTER: 
EJEMPLO: 

*E:*

3. Después escribimos:

*dir /a*

Este comando nos mostrará los archivos contenidos en la memoria y además los ocultos, 
que son los que nos importan.

4. Una vez checado que existen archivo ocultos utilizaremos el comando “*attrib*”, éste comando se
encarga de asignar o quitar propiedades a los archivos y carpetas.
Entonces escribiremos la letra de la unidad de nuevo y el siguiente comando:
Ejemplo:

*Z:attrib -a -h -r -s /s /d*
o bien si no les funciona
*Z:attrib -s -r -h /s /d*

Una vez terminado el proceso abriremos la mem con winrar y eliminaremos todos los archivos basura que el virus nos creo.El proceso tarda según los archivos que tengan en la mem.¡¡¡

Gracias att ZiklonCorp


----------



## faustostar (Sep 6, 2011)

men eso no me funciono, pero con winrar solamente eso si funciona porque esta aplicacion muestra todos los archivos que contiene la USB aunque no sean visto desde el explorador de archivo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2011)

En Opciones de Carpeta le habilitás ver todos los archivos ocultos , los de sistema y ver las extensiones de los archivos y listo 

Despues volves a desabilitarlos


----------



## nachoti (Sep 6, 2011)

Este daño es ocasionado por un virus que viene en el archivo RECYCLER.EXE.

Primero que todo debemos asegurarnos de haber eliminado el virus con el antivirus de nuestra predilección.

Seguidamente ejecutamos línea de comandos:

INICIO-->EJECUTAR-->cmd.exe (o simplemente cmd)

Desde línea de comandos ejecutaremos la siguiente instrucción:

*attrib -s -h -r X:\*.* /s /d*

Donde *X* corresponde a la letra que el sistema operativo le haya asignado a nuestra USB.

Posteriormente verificamos que el contenido de la USB sea visible otra vez.

Espero sea de utilidad.

Saludos,


----------



## El_Mago_ (Sep 6, 2011)

faustostar dijo:


> men eso no me funciono, pero con winrar solamente eso si funciona porque esta aplicacion muestra todos los archivos que contiene la USB aunque no sean visto desde el explorador de archivo


 una correccion, 1ro puse le letra *E:* y despues abajo la *Z:* jaja tiene que ser la misma, si tu mem usb tiene la letra *G:* tendra que ir *G:attrib -a -h -r -s /s /d*  das enter y esto solo le quitara las propiedades a tus archivos que les puso el virus, para eliminarlo abres con winrar la mem y eliminas todos los archivos basura, *si tu pc ya esta infectada por el mismo virus para eliminarlo haz lo siguiente: *

1-Descargate el scirpt "Matavirus" lo ejecutas y eliminas la carpeta recycler.
2-Ejecuta CClenaer y limpia todo tambien el registro.
3-Abre el símbolo del sistema, para esto entra al menú inicio -> ejecutar y escribe cmd y presiona Enter.
-Después finaliza el proceso del explorer.exe para esto dentro del símbolo del sistema escribe los siguientes comandos: taskkill /f /im explorer.exe
-Entra a la carpeta Recycler escribiendo el comando: cd \Recycler
-Cambia los artibutos de sólo lectura de la carpeta \S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ escribiendo el siguiente comando: attrib -h -r -s S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013
-Cambia el nombre a la carpeta para que el virus no pueda acceder, escribe el siguiente comando: ren S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013 aaaaaa
-Ahora vuelve a iniciar el proceso del explorador escribiendo el siguiente comando explorer.exe.
-Ahora sí desde el Explorador de Windows entra a la carpeta Recycler y ahí dentro encontrarás una carpeta con el nombre aaaaaa. Si entras a esa carpeta verás unos archivos con los nombres: ise.exe, isee.exe y desktop.ini, no lo abras, lo que debes hacer el eliminar estos archivos.
-Finalmente limpia la ruta del registro HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Component


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 6, 2011)

¿Un virus que crea accesos directos de su ubicacion?, ojala todos los virus hicieran eso: harian el trabajo mas facil para que el antivirus los encuentre.




			
				Virus_NN dijo:
			
		

> . . . hey, alli me encuentran . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2011)

Si hubieran hecho esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/malditos-virus-pendrive-evitar-contagie-pc-24543/ no andarían tonteando con los virus de pendrive 
En esta cosas no hay que ser principiante ni un gran inventor...


----------



## fas0 (Sep 6, 2011)

tan simple como tener un buen antivirus y actualizado... y obviamente, no metiéndose en paginas dudosas


----------



## BKAR (Sep 6, 2011)

busca
*mata virus amvo y sus varientes* en google
casi todos los casos es por eso....

ejecutalo con el usb puesto...


----------

